
Self-Proclaimed Inventor of Email Files Defamation Lawsuit Against Techdirt - lladnar
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/proclaimed-inventor-email-files-defamation-lawsuit-techdirts-michael-masnick-961008
======
AnimalMuppet
Oh, yeah, _that_ is sure to work. It's not like TechDirt knows anything about
the first amendment or anything...

But I thought that this quote was interesting:

> Ayyadurai [the plaintiff] previously sued Gawker in a lawsuit that many
> suspected was funded by Silicon Valley billionaire Peter Thiel.

The article states that there is no known connection between Thiel and this
current lawsuit, but it does make you wonder. Has TechDirt done anything to
anger Thiel? He's shown himself to be willing to fund someone else's suit in
retaliation...

